# fertigbecken wie bepflanzen



## Zebragras (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe auch vor ein mini fertigteichbecken zu gestalten.
ca 150l oder so.
hab schon zwergbinsn __ igelkolben __ hechtkraut tannenwedel und schwanenlilie gekauft.
auch nen sack teicherde.
Brauch ich pflanzkörbe oder setze ich die sachen einfach so ein in die erde und fülle dann langsam
wasser ein?
lg


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2014)

Keine Teicherde ... nimm Spielsand mit Lehmanteil!
Die Wurzelballen der Pflanzen von der Teicherde im Topf befreien und in den Sand einsetzen.
Zwergbinsen und __ Igelkolben oben in den Rand, direkt in den Sand einsetzen. Mit Tannenwedel kenn ich mich nicht aus und eine Schwanenlilie kenn ich gar nicht.

Bei der Teichgröße brauchste theoretisch keine Pflanzkörbe.

Mandy


----------



## Zebragras (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Hab mich vertan. __ Schwanenblume ist es.

oh in der gärtnerei wurde mir die teicherde empfohlen. Hab sie schon gekauft  :-(


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2014)

moin,
dann bring' sie mal gleich zurück!
Klar wollen die verkaufen, den Ärger mit Deinem kleinen Teich hast dann aber Du!
Je kleiner so ein Teich, desto instabiler und fragiler.
Teicherde wäre ein echter Katalysator für "schön grüne Brühe" 
Also nix für ungut, ein wenig Sand aus der Kiesgrube, wo ein ca. 20%-iger
Lehmanteil enthalten ist, DAS ist beste Grundlage für Teichpflanzen.
Ein paar größere Steine um die einzelnen Pflanzen, bis sie sich verankert haben,
so sollte es funktionieren! Ich binde neue Pflanzen, die nicht unten bleiben wollen,
auch schon mal an solchen Steinen fest, bis sie angewurzelt sind.
Gib doch mal ein paar mehr Infos....
- wo genau willst Du ihn hinsetzen, Himmelsrichtung, Schatten/Sonne etc.
- irgendwelche "Technik" geplant


----------



## Zebragras (19. Mai 2014)

Hi,
technik will ich verzichten.
es wird wohl vollsonne sein dort.
also nur sandlehm gemisch machen, dort pflanzen so gut wie ohne erdballen einsetzen und lamgsam mit wasser füllen. 
Schwimmt das dann nichtn alles auf?

hab heute noch ne seerose und zwei sauerstoff produzierende unterwasser pflanzen gekauft.
somitn habe ich
schwanenlilie
hechtlraut
__ igelkolben
zwergbinsen
__ zwergrohrkolben
großes fettblatt
__ tausendblatt
tannenwedel
seerose weiss

alles in so ein 150l fertigbecken mit 3 pflanzzonen.
hoffe dass es klappt.
randgestaltung naturnah mitm steinen, wurzeln, gräsern, kies,....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2014)

... da hast aber Pflanzen, die auch gut und gern für 600 l Volumen langen 
Wenn sich so ein Teichlein einpendelt, geben die Pflanzen auch gern mal richtig Gas.
Sollten die Pflanzen unbedingt nicht unten bleiben, vorsichtig 'nen Bindfaden um's ganz untere Ende
der Pflanzen, dann einen entsprechenden Stein ans andere Ende des Bindfaden und schon bleiben
die Pflanzen auch unten 
Funktioniert gut, haben wir damals auch so gemacht!


----------



## Plätscher (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

zum Substrat wurde ja schon alles gesagt aber __ Schwanenblume und __ Hechtkraut sind Strarkzehrer. Wenn sie ordentlich blühen und wachsen sollen brauchen sie richtig was zum beissen , also am bestens einen Langzeitdüngerkegel mit ins Pflanzloch geben.

Seerose Weiß ist hoffentlich eine __ Zwergseerose. Sollte es eine einache Seerose aus dem Baumarkt sein, wirst du mit ihr nicht Glücklich. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit wird sie alles überwuchern.


----------



## Zebragras (19. Mai 2014)

Nen bestimmtem dünger nehme ich an oder?

seerose ist ne normale denk ich.
habs aus ner gärtnerei. Gab viele. Aber keine zwergformen... :-(


----------



## Zebragras (19. Mai 2014)

Wenns zu eng wird hole ich einfach noch so ein becken und teile alles bissel auf ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2014)

Tippe Dünger hier in die Suche und dann hast du eine Vorstellung was geht.....oder Seerosendünger bei ebay


----------



## Zebragras (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
Hier mal ein Feedback auch wie es geworden ist. Ganz schön was los schon im Wasser


----------



## paulo (5. Juni 2014)

also die Bilder hast echt klasse gemacht, sieht echt top aus


----------

